# Advice on Arizona Itinerary, Please



## Grand-papa Pete (Apr 3, 2007)

Have the following exchanges on hold until midnight Wednesday.
Any advice would be very much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.
Peter

NOV 16 TO NOV 23

HAVASU DUNES RESORT

NOV. 23 TO NOV. 30

FAIRFIELD FLAGSTAFF

NOV. 30 TO DEC. 7

SUNTERRA RESORTS SEDONA SUMMIT

DEC. 7 TO DEC 14

SUNTERRA RESORTS SCOTTSDALE VILLA MIRAGE

DEC 14 TO DEC 21

WORLDMARK TUCSON RANCHO VISTOSO


----------



## shagnut (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, is all I can say!! Wish it were me. I'm jealous  shaggy


----------



## grest (Apr 4, 2007)

Good for you, grandpapa...
Connie


----------



## eal (Apr 4, 2007)

You will be an expert in how to enjoy Arizona by the end of your  trip - I hope you have a great time!


----------



## az mom (Apr 4, 2007)

*Request a view in Sedona*

Hi,

I have stayed at the Sedona Summit and some of the buildings have a spectacular view right from the balcony.  If you request this, they will try hard to fulfill your request.  Either way, it is a beautiful resort in a spectacular location.  There have been two recent threads detailing recommendations on things to do in Sedona, I'd suggest reading those.

The Villa Mirage is also a very nice resort.  It is in a quiet location with a little bit of a "desert feel" but it is only minutes from all the bustle and attractions of downtown Scottsdale.  There is culture, dining, shopping - whatever you might want!  All the rooms are pretty much the same there...

What sort of specific information are you looking for about these places?

Stacy (az mom)


----------



## ricoba (Apr 4, 2007)

Your itinerary looks great, and it looks like you should have lots of fun.

My only comment would be that I personally don't think there is enough stuff to do or see to spend a week in Lake Havasu, but that's my personal feeling.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grand-papa Pete (Apr 4, 2007)

*Arizona Advice*



az mom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have stayed at the Sedona Summit and some of the buildings have a spectacular view right from the balcony.  If you request this, they will try hard to fulfill your request.  Either way, it is a beautiful resort in a spectacular location.  There have been two recent threads detailing recommendations on things to do in Sedona, I'd suggest reading those.
> 
> ...



Thanks, all, for the kind responses.
We like to tour and learn, and we like to golf at reasonably priced courses.  
We also like warm temps.
Our main concerns are weather in Nov/Dec and is there enough to see/do in the Lake Havasu and Flagstaff/Sedona areas.  We've been following the threads about Arizona and have learned about many good activities.
Thanks again,
Peter


----------



## ricoba (Apr 4, 2007)

Grand-papa Pete said:


> Our main concerns are weather in Nov/Dec and is there enough to see/do in the Lake Havasu and Flagstaff/Sedona areas.  We've been following the threads about Arizona and have learned about many good activities.
> Thanks again,
> Peter



Weather should be pleasant and sunny, but it will be cool (not as cold as you are used to, but cooler than Los Angeles area, where I am).

I think there's a lot of stuff in Flagstaff & Sedona to do, (It's possible to get snow in those locations), but as stated my other reply, I am not sure what you will find to do in Havasu for a week.  Unless you are gamblers and run back and forth to Laughlin to the casino's.


----------



## Grand-papa Pete (Apr 5, 2007)

*Flights Booked, Exchanges Confirmed!!*



ricoba said:


> Weather should be pleasant and sunny, but it will be cool (not as cold as you are used to, but cooler than Los Angeles area, where I am).
> 
> I think there's a lot of stuff in Flagstaff & Sedona to do, (It's possible to get snow in those locations), but as stated my other reply, I am not sure what you will find to do in Havasu for a week.  Unless you are gamblers and run back and forth to Laughlin to the casino's.



Tour, golf and gamble(once).  Hopefully we'll have some pool weather in Havasu, sun and a good book.
Peter


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 5, 2007)

Are you planning to see the Grand Canyon? If so, I would recommend booking at least one night there so you can enjoy a sunset and sunrise without having to commute from one of your TS locations. Flagstaff is closest, but it's a convenient drive from Havasu, Flag or Sedona.


----------



## Grand-papa Pete (Apr 5, 2007)

*Been There, Done That*



Red Rox said:


> Are you planning to see the Grand Canyon? If so, I would recommend booking at least one night there so you can enjoy a sunset and sunrise without having to commute from one of your TS locations. Flagstaff is closest, but it's a convenient drive from Havasu, Flag or Sedona.



We toured Vegas, Zion NP, North Rim, overnight at South Rim, back to Vegas a couple of years ago.
We may well return to the South Rim area again while we're at Flagstaff.
Thanks for the advice.
Peter


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 7, 2007)

It it was me, I would skip Lake Havasu altogether. As others have said, there isn't much to do there. It is 65 miles to Laughlin. The rest of the itinerary looks good. Save your gambling for the Arizona casinos near Sedona and Scottsdale. I have been to most of the Arizona casinos if you want any specific info. Sedona and Scotsdale are my favorites of the places on your itinerary.


----------



## Grand-papa Pete (Apr 7, 2007)

*Havasu already reserved.*



John Cummings said:


> It it was me, I would skip Lake Havasu altogether. As others have said, there isn't much to do there. It is 65 miles to Laughlin. The rest of the itinerary looks good. Save your gambling for the Arizona casinos near Sedona and Scottsdale. I have been to most of the Arizona casinos if you want any specific info. Sedona and Scotsdale are my favorites of the places on your itinerary.



Thanks, John.
We've already exchanged into Havasu, so we'll have to make the best of it.
Guess we'll golf more than planned.  We want to see as much of Arizona as we can during our 5 weeks there, and Havasu fit in with our exchange dates and our somewhat circular tour of the state.
We have our flights booked, Aeroplan points, exchanges confirmed, RCI, and now we're looking for car rentals.  Any recommendations?
Thanks again, 
Peter


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 8, 2007)

Grand-papa Pete said:


> Thanks, John.
> We've already exchanged into Havasu, so we'll have to make the best of it.
> Guess we'll golf more than planned.  We want to see as much of Arizona as we can during our 5 weeks there, and Havasu fit in with our exchange dates and our somewhat circular tour of the state.
> We have our flights booked, Aeroplan points, exchanges confirmed, RCI, and now we're looking for car rentals.  Any recommendations?
> ...



Car rentals will depend on where you are flying in an out of. Are your arrival and departure cities the same? I assume that you are going to rent a vehicle for the entire 5 week stay. If so, you should be able to get a monthly rate. I check several different rental companies as they all have different promotions depending on the dates, location, vehicle size, etc.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Good Links*

Check out

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...x-nm-az-nv-ok/18100-useful-arizona-links.html

for some really good links for Anizona.


----------



## eal (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.hotwire.com
has good prices for rental cars


----------



## Grand-papa Pete (Apr 9, 2007)

*Car rentals, Phoenix*

Thanks for the Web sites.  Lots of information there.
So far the best rate for car rental I found was through Costco/Budget, $1174US total for 35 days for a full size car.  I've reserved and will continue looking.
Thanks again,
Peter


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a good site for the Tucson Area.  We were there in March for a week and didn't get to go all we wanted.  A few places require reservations and if you want to do those, make your reservations as far in advance as possible.

http://www.visittucson.org/

Also, the Tucson passport was a good deal, we purchased our at the resort we where we stayed.  Don't buy them to early because the ones we had expired the middle of September, 2007, I think.  We left ours with family that lives in Tucson.


----------



## Harry (Apr 11, 2007)

*"River Cities"*

Although the resorts are not my favorite ones, I have been at all of them and they are certainly adequate.  In fact, the Scottsdale and Sedona ones are very nice.  Lake Havasu is actually a great place.  There are nice shops and restaurants at the bridge.  River tours are available and there are good golf courses.  If you fish, you will love it.  There are also casinos around the area (my favorite is north of Parker - I think it is called Blue Ridge).  There is considerable history in that area.


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 11, 2007)

*Parker*



Harry said:


> Although the resorts are not my favorite ones, I have been at all of them and they are certainly adequate.  In fact, the Scottsdale and Sedona ones are very nice.  Lake Havasu is actually a great place.  There are nice shops and restaurants at the bridge.  River tours are available and there are good golf courses.  If you fish, you will love it.  There are also casinos around the area (my favorite is north of Parker - I think it is called Blue Ridge).  There is considerable history in that area.



I think the casino is the Blue Water. There's also a great little golf course nearby called Emerald (something).


----------

